# I'm sold, who else is getting an AMD 3600x?



## dirtyferret (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm not going to wait, I'm jumping into the AMD 3600x with both feet cannon ball style.  The hype is too real, the 3600x will be to gaming what the intel i5-2500k was several years back.  No more micro stuttering and enough threads for my excel spreadsheet content creation.

I plan to OC the 3600x to 5ghz so can anyone recommend a cheap X570 mobo?









						Ryzen 5 3600 annihilates the 2600 in leaked benchmarks
					

The closest comparison for the Ryzen 5 3600 is the 2600, which is also a six-core, twelve thread chip that's just 300 MHz slower with a 3.9...




					www.techspot.com
				















			UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 vs Intel Core i5-9600K


----------



## bug (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm never sold on rumors and I don't have to have a CPU on release day.

Also, what kind of work do you do in Excel?


----------



## xrror (Jun 3, 2019)

Since I apparently have the worst clocking 1600 and 1600x 's in history, I'm to the point that if there is a pre-order for the 3600x I'm gonna do it.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 3, 2019)

bug said:


> I'm never sold on rumors and I don't have to have a CPU on release day.
> 
> Also, what kind of work do you do in Excel?



damn it bug, throw caution to the wind and get an AMD 3600x!  
I mostly move information from one excel file to another, downloading and uploading to several different back ends, run some basic modules, extremely thread intensive stuff.  



xrror said:


> Since I apparently have the worst clocking 1600 and 1600x 's in history, I'm to the point that if there is a pre-order for the 3600x I'm gonna do it.



That's the spirit!


----------



## bug (Jun 3, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> damn it bug, throw caution to the wind and get an AMD 3600x!
> I mostly move information from one excel file to another, downloading and uploading to several different back ends, run some basic modules, extremely thread intensive stuff.


I'm thinking about it, but I'm neither sold on the idea at this point, nor willing to pre-order.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 3, 2019)

wait !, lets see how thay play out, im not planning to update untill the new year, get a few reviews first before i take the plunge.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 3, 2019)

I'll be upgrading for sure, that's the reason I've stuck with my 1600 and skipped the 2***series ryzens


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 3, 2019)

I would wait for reviews before buying anything, just to be safe.

That said, I'm not sure there will be cheap X570 boards at launch. The lowest MSI board is rumored to be around $150 and I suspect all the lower end ones will be around that number too.

It would be great if they had information about B550 at E3 but doesn't seem like it either.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 3, 2019)

Though I haven't locked down which CPU I am absolutely getting a Ryzen 3000 series. The 3600X looks like a soild buy but I want to see what the 3900X does in gaming benchmarks


----------



## FYFI13 (Jun 3, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> plan to OC the 3600x to 5ghz so can anyone recommend a cheap X570 mobo?


Good luck with that.


----------



## bug (Jun 3, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Though I haven't locked down which CPU I am absolutely getting a Ryzen 3000 series. The 3600X looks like a soild buy but I want to see what the 3900X does in gaming benchmarks


The CPU with the highest core count has never been the best gaming CPU


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 3, 2019)

bug said:


> The CPU with the highest core count has never been the best gaming CPU



Well for the game series I like to play (Total War) I have seen an increase in performance using an 8 core vs 6 core CPU.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 3, 2019)

bug said:


> The CPU with the highest core count has never been the best gaming CPU



Agreed, I think the 3700 (x) is going to be the flagship gamer.


----------



## HTC (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't plan to upgrade my current CPU anytime soon: perhaps when Zen 3 launches i may get a Zen 2 CPU, unless Zen 3 is also for AM4 socket (which i seriously doubt). If that turns out to be the case, i'll buy either a X570 board or a next gen board (X670???) for the CPU.

My current CPU is already more than enough for my needs.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 3, 2019)

This the same hype we always see .... 

Mantle is gonna change everything ... it didn't
HBM2 is gonna change everything ... it didn't
More cores was gonna change everything ... it didn't
Smaller nm is gonna change everything ... it didn't.

While it has been nice to see AMD narrow the gap, the 2700X remains the only CPU we currently recommend in a particular price / performance  niche.   If you on a low budget (< $300 CPU), and your workload is say 70 % gaming and 30 - 40% video editing, then the 2700X is an excellent choice.  If you can manage an extra $200, the 9900k is a better fit.   It is currently th best gaming CPU on the market and it has the highest  "value" in video editing (Testing by Pueget Sound / AdobePpremier).






If you need to be the 1st one on your block to have the new shiny thing, by all means go ahead and do so.  I can not recommend it as a sensible choice.  Buyer's Remorse sucks.    Now if it's out and tested and does change the current price / performance picture ... by all means jump on it when the 2nd or 3rd stepping is shipping.  I don't gamble, most people in engineering don't, must be the math focus.   You may think it's a sure thing ... but so did the people who bet on heavyweight champ Anthony Joshua before he got beat yesterday by that guy with the beer belly.

I just don't see the value in pre-ordering ... weigh what you win versus what you can lose.  Let's even forget about the situation where the product doesn't live up to the hype ...do you really want to live on the bleeding edge ?  We recommend never buying 1st stepping products  'outta the gate'.   Whether it be CPUs, MoBos, whatever ... the folks on the bleeding edge wind up with the bugs, the BIOSs, that won't be right yet for 4 or 5 revisions, the MoBos with non working features .... and the worst batch related to overclocking ... later steppings will improve in all these areas.  Being the 1st one on the block to have the new shiny thing, leaves you exposed to all those headaches and the folks coming in behind you will likely wind up with a better product and a higher overlock.

Remeber the Intel B3 stepping fiasco w/ P67 / B67 ?   Remember the issues nVidia had with 2xxx series GFX cards ?  Ask those users how pre-ordering worked out for them.   Not trying to be harsh here, but just can't see any advantage to going the pre-order / early stepping route.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 3, 2019)

From what I gather the 3600x should be on par SC with the 8700 non-K ... That's great as it would then be good enough.. And will beat it easily on MC...

I built a Ryzen system just for this a few months back.. But I'm gonna wait until I see some solid reviews.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 3, 2019)

bug said:


> The CPU with the highest core count has never been the best gaming CPU



You might be surprised this time around. And 12 isn't the highest...


----------



## ArchStupid (Jun 3, 2019)

How can you be sold on something without actually seeing any performance numbers?


----------



## chaosmassive (Jun 3, 2019)

im saving money for total overhaul upgrade to R5 3600 system, looks perfect to me
imagine upgrading i5 2500 to R5 3600, how many +++% performance increase


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 3, 2019)

bug said:


> The CPU with the highest core count has never been the best gaming CPU



If you don't have a high core count CPU you will have frame dips!  FRAME DIPS


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jun 3, 2019)

Wait for the reviews and pricing are released before committing.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 3, 2019)

Divide Overflow said:


> Wait for the reviews and pricing are released before committing.



Eh? Pricing was announced at Computex.


----------



## Vario (Jun 3, 2019)

you'd be a fool to buy something on hype alone without waiting for reviews and benchmarks.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 3, 2019)

Vario said:


> you'd be a fool to buy something on hype alone without waiting for reviews and benchmarks.



At its over stated theoretical performance, I would be a fool not to get it!


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 3, 2019)

Vario said:


> you'd be a fool to buy something on hype alone without waiting for reviews and benchmarks.



Something based on 2 previous releases and big architectural changes with improved memory compatibility, you would be lacking brain cells if you didn't for this particular launch.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 3, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> gonna change everything



I mean, were you asleep in marketing 101...  

stolen from verizon:


----------



## Vario (Jun 3, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> At its over stated theoretical performance, I would be a fool not to get it!






kapone32 said:


> Something based on 2 previous releases and big architectural changes with improved memory compatibility, you would be lacking brain cells if you didn't for this particular launch.


Well I'm convinced, I just preordered one of each Ryzen 3000 model SKU for my collection.  I don't want to be a fool.  Only suckers wait around for reviews, benchmarks, and forum anecdotes.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 3, 2019)

Vario said:


> Well I'm convinced, I just preordered one of each Ryzen 3000 model SKU for my collection.  I don't want to be a fool.  Only suckers wait around for reviews, benchmarks, and forum anecdotes.



especially if it's something you already want


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2019)

> neither of these benchmarks is particularly indicative of gaming performance



first outperform 8600k OC and then we'll talk


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 3, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> This the same hype we always see ....
> 
> Mantle is gonna change everything ... it didn't
> HBM2 is gonna change everything ... it didn't
> ...


Fully agree on your preorderr stance.

Hartily disagree on your four change the world comments, new tech takes time to hit an installed base worth writing software for etc etc.
I won't go on it's off topic but stick to your points without the grandiose statements.
I mean Nm didn't change the world, you think that tut ,Turing was IMPOSSIBLE before 12-14nm as was Pascal and Zen and polaris.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 3, 2019)

Vario said:


> Well I'm convinced, I just preordered one of each Ryzen 3000 model SKU for my collection.  I don't want to be a fool.  Only suckers wait around for reviews, benchmarks, and forum anecdotes.



Nice!  Make sure your RGB fans are set to AMD red once you finish your new build, it will help with FPS.


----------



## xrror (Jun 3, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Nice!  Make sure your RGB fans are set to AMD red once you finish your new build, it will help with FPS.


The tattoo on the forehead helps too!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2019)

you're basically betting that 13% ipc uplift number amd gave you in presentation is absolutely 100% true for gaming.not just some cherry picked cinnabon benchmark.
yeah,hurry up,you don't want to not preorder it.
I mean what can go wrong.the presentation explicitly said 13%.And how else are you gonna make a hexacore cpu in 2019 except than two 3-core ccx's with a separate IO die ? latency ? who even heard of that.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> you're basically betting that 13% ipc uplift number amd gave you in presentation is absolutely 100% true for gaming.not just some cherry picked cinnabon benchmark.
> yeah,hurry up,you don't want to not preorder it.
> I mean what can go wrong.the presentation explicitly said 13%.And how else are you gonna make a hexacore cpu in 2019 except than two 3-core ccx's with a separate IO die ? latency ? who even heard of that.


You should realize a made mind is made.
Yours is, it seems.
Intel will be doing similar soon or do you not listen to what they are saying, Foveros eventually, won't Just be for laptops.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You should realize a made mind is made.
> Yours is, it seems.
> Intel will be doing similar soon or do you not listen to what they are saying, Foveros eventually, won't Just be for laptops.


I'm on z97 since 2014 and not even upgrading this year.Butter smooth 160 fps in BF1, so yeah.
can you be more general about what you mean ?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 3, 2019)

Sold before any reviews come out? heh...........

5 GHz goals.... in the immortal words of Shaggy..... Like... ZOINKS!

WHERE DEW EYE PUTZ MI MONEZz BASTE OWNLEE ON AMDeeZ(nuts) NUMBHERS?


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 3, 2019)

I mean 10-15% IPC uplift, clocks and specs are published already, same tweaked version of the old architecture and gobs of cache on top of it.  It's really not much of a hype train anymore.

It's going to be a great chip.  Is it going to CRUSH the 9900K?  Most likely not, but it's going to be so close you most likely wont be able to tell the boxes apart.  Plus, Zen 2+ in 12-18months while Intel is still sitting on 14nm++++++.


----------



## GLD (Jun 3, 2019)

I will be going next gen AMD, the full Monty, with the rest of the smart users.


----------



## bug (Jun 3, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Well for the game series I like to play (Total War) I have seen an increase in performance using an 8 core vs 6 core CPU.


That's unlikely to scale to 16 cores. That's why so far the sweet spot has been between 4 and 8 cores: games don't multithread indefinitely so faster cores are better. Fewer cores mean less heat to dissipate and so far those CPU have reigned supreme in gaming.


dirtyferret said:


> If you don't have a high core count CPU you will have frame dips!  FRAME DIPS


Frame dips have nothing to do with core count. Unless your core count happens to be zero, then you'll get the mother of all dips.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 3, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Sold before any reviews come out? heh...........
> 
> 5 GHz goals.... in the immortal words of Shaggy..... Like... ZOINKS!
> 
> WHERE DEW EYE PUTZ MI MONEZz BASTE OWNLEE ON AMDeeZ(nuts) NUMBHERS?


There are those like myself that are still on 1st gen ryzen so the ipc uplift and increased clocks and memory clocks is a worthy upgrade, I can't see 5ghz 4.5 seems very likely though and vs my 3.9/4ghz 1600 will do me just fine. Why does it irk you so...


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm more interested in the R7 3800X, waiting for reviews.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 3, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> There are those like myself that are still on 1st gen ryzen so the ipc uplift and increased clocks and memory clocks is a worthy upgrade, I can't see 5ghz 4.5 seems very likely though and vs my 3.9/4ghz 1600 will do me just fine. Why does it irk you so...


It doesn't. I'm rooting for team AMD just like everyone else. The difference is, I'll wait to see benchmarks and get the big picture before I jump headfirst without looking (AKA - betting on AMD's marketing). Blindly from Piledriver/Bulldozer, no doubt! Ryzen 1... maybe. Anything else, give me benchies before i hand over the money.

I've never been burned by AMD[insert any company here] marketing, but I'd imagine we are seeing its best foot forward in that result. Just like Intel/NVIDIA etc does as well. I can wait for a big picture view before buying. 



EarthDog said:


> WEAR DEW EYE PUTZ MI MONEZ BASTE OWNLEE ON MARKETENG NUMBHERS?


Better?


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 3, 2019)

bug said:


> That's unlikely to scale to 16 cores. That's why so far the sweet spot has been between 4 and 8 cores: games don't multithread indefinitely so faster cores are better. Fewer cores mean less heat to dissipate and so far those CPU have reigned supreme in gaming.
> 
> Frame dips have nothing to do with core count. Unless your core count happens to be zero, then you'll get the mother of all dips.



I understand that but I will always take more cores at the same clock speed with AM4 than less but 12 cores is enough for me.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 3, 2019)

bug said:


> Frame dips have nothing to do with core count. Unless your core count happens to be zero, then you'll get the mother of all dips.



Come on bug, everyone knows intel quads and hexa core CPUs suffer from frame dip and stutter!  Like a sports car weaving and braking in out of highway rubber neck traffic doing 65 to 85mph.  

Meanwhile with the high ryzen core count you would have the smooth performance of a septuagenarian driving their 88 Oldsmobile going 55mph in the fast lane with their blinker on for the past three miles.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Come on bug, everyone knows intel quads and hexa core CPUs suffer from frame dip and stutter!  Like a sports car weaving and braking in out of highway rubber neck traffic doing 65 to 85mph.
> 
> Meanwhile with the high ryzen core count you would have the smooth performance of a septuagenarian driving their 88 Oldsmobile going 55mph in the fast lane with their blinker on for the past three miles.


3600 is a hexacore

are you really experiencing stuter and frame dips on 8600k?


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> 3600 is a hexacore



yeah but with 12 threads!



cucker tarlson said:


> are you really experiencing stuter and frame dips on 8600k?



no, it plays every game I toss at it from @ 1080p at a steady FPS (100-200 FPS) with no stutter


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> no, it plays every game I toss at it from 100 to 200 FPS @ 1080p


seems like it's not malfunctioning then.I know what my 5775c can do and 8600k at 4.7 is about the same.


----------



## bug (Jun 3, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I understand that but I will always take more cores *at the same clock speed* with AM4 than less but 12 cores is enough for me.


But that's just the thing, so far less cores always overclocked better.


dirtyferret said:


> Come on bug, everyone knows intel quads and hexa core CPUs suffer from frame dip and stutter!  Like a sports car weaving and braking in out of highway rubber neck traffic doing 65 to 85mph.
> 
> Meanwhile with the high ryzen core count you would have the smooth performance of a septuagenarian driving their 88 Oldsmobile going 55mph in the fast lane with their blinker on for the past three miles.


Ah, the "everybody knows" argument. Feel free to link some posts or articles on the subject, because I am not aware of this.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm on z97 since 2014 and not even upgrading this year.Butter smooth 160 fps in BF1, so yeah.
> can you be more general about what you mean ?


Fine example, of a man who has made his mind up, if you're happy, great.
He's decided he is definitely getting this chip, which of you two is wasting their time more here in this thread?.
Throw me in there, I'm tempted by a 3900x because i have all the tech you derided and it's as close as PC tech is going to get to changing my world. 
Mobile phones being my last personal world changing moment, are you expecting that kind of world change from HBM or Vulkan?.

I will wait for reviews, many reviews.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 3, 2019)

This is why I haven't sold my Taichi.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 3, 2019)

my ryzen 5 1600 at 4.025ghz scores nearly the same...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2019)

Final_Fighter said:


> my ryzen 5 1600 at 4.025ghz scores nearly the same...


you've got b350 on x370 bios too


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> you've got b350 on x370 bios too












						Asrock AB350M Pro4 with Asrock AB450M Pro4 bios
					

So if you saw my other thread you will understand the logic behind what ive done here. so straight to the point, the flash works so far. ive tested the usb ports, the sata ports, m.2 slots, lan port along with the audio outputs. ive put it threw my normal rounds of prime95 for stability and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				













						Asrock AB350M Pro4 With X370M Pro4 Bios
					

So i was tinkering around with my motherboards bios and saw that Asrock put another x370 motherboard for sale (x370m pro4) that appeared to be a clone of the ab350m Pro4. Sense i figured i could just reflash the board using one of my programmers if i had a bad flash i decided to go ahead and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




ive even flashed a x370 taichi bios and a bunch of others. i found that i can flash the board with any bios from all the boards asrock is offering that have 4 dimm slots. trying any bios from a board that has less then 4 slots gets real buggy.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> seems like it's not malfunctioning then.I know what my 5775c can do and 8600k at 4.7 is about the same.



yeah but the AMD 3600 will change everything!



bug said:


> Ah, the "everybody knows" argument. Feel free to link some posts or articles on the subject, because I am not aware of this.



by "everybody" I mean all the ryzen owners posting on youtube but I figure they represent the general PC gaming audience.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2019)

"Should Be"
"Might Be"
"Most Likely"
"Likely"

Don't buy into the AMD Hype Train. I love AMD and would love ONE of their products to actually meet the hype they build up...just never does. I haven't ran AMD since Opteron 146, prior to that was a Winchester 3000. I hope I am wrong but historically their hype train far exceeds reality.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> "Should Be"
> "Might Be"
> "Most Likely"
> "Likely"
> ...


don't buy into any hype train,it's not like this hype train is any different from any hype train


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> don't buy into any hype train,it's not like this hype train is any different from any hype train



Yup. Same rules apply to all. However some aren't as lofty as others claims. Still it's  good rule to follow. Don't buy the Hype.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 3, 2019)

So, hypeboys is the new trend in free marketing.


----------



## Vario (Jun 3, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> yeah but with 12 threads!
> 
> 
> 
> no, it plays every game I toss at it from @ 1080p at a steady FPS (100-200 FPS) with no stutter


Its all about closing all those speculative execution vulnerabilities bro.  Soon you will be able to rest easy.  Also the X570 platform should be relevant through Ryzen 6.  So you will be completely future proofed.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 3, 2019)

Vario said:


> all about closing all those speculative execution vulnerabilities bro. Soon you will be able to rest easy.


was that sarcasm?


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jun 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Eh? Pricing was announced at Computex.


 For the CPUs, yes.  Pricing for the myriad of new motherboards is still pending.


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 3, 2019)

Maybe you can even unlock the hidden cores.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice troll thread.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 3, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Fully agree on your preorderr stance.
> 
> Hartily disagree on your four change the world comments, new tech takes time to hit an installed base worth writing software for etc etc.
> I won't go on it's off topic but stick to your points without the grandiose statements.
> I mean Nm didn't change the world, you think that tut ,Turing was IMPOSSIBLE before 12-14nm as was Pascal and Zen and polaris.



Either intentionally or unintentionally, you missed the entire point.     Don't twist the narrative.  The  hype never said it was going to change the world "someday", the hype was it was going to change the world upon release .  It didn't then, it hasn't yet now years later and it's not going anywhere ... maybe you can update us all on what we can expect from mantle in the next 1 ... 2 ... 20 years ? 

And while AMD has made some nice jumps, generation to generation, for the most part, they have not taken the lead.   If a driver is behind the leader in the Indy 500 and they the 2nd place driver finishes his last lap  a full 15% better than any previous lap he's ever gone, it don't matter beans if he don't cross the finish line 1st.  

While cores certainly have their benefits in limited applications, they can't get around the major PC bottleneck ... that's us ... machines can multitask, we can't.  CPU increases generation to generation have remained < 5% since Sandy Bridge.   That's the fallacy that users love to ignore ... a legal secretary isn't going to type any more legal briefs in a day by switching to an SSD or a CPU w/ more cores.

The $285 8 core Ryzom 2700x finishes in 10th place
The $20 6 core 8400 finishes in 9th place
The two generations back 4 core 7700k finishes in 6th place
The $285 6 core 8600k finishes in 5th place
The $50 6 core 9600k finishes in 3rd place



			https://tpucdn.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_9600K/images/relative-performance-games-1920-1080.png
		


In video editing ... 

The $495 9900k which finishes 1st place in gaming beats the $600 2920X  ... which is about as far as I see the hobbyist going.   The $1700 32 core 2990WX and $1230 24 core 2970 WX lose to the $830 16 core 2950X in video editing ... so what happened to more cores being a panacea  ?   At this level, we are talking "production environment" and it's all about labor and machine time.   The 16 core 9960X costs $1700  and the 16 core 2950X is $830 ... does it pay for the 6.4 % speed increase to the 9960X?  In a production environment it will pay for itself in 2 -3 weeks.   But, again, the hobbyist won't care and won't be investing $800 + ..

For the gamer / video hobbyists, the 9900k's 754.5 score comes at investment of $495, which certainly is an easier choice than the $600 2920x for video editing ... the 9900k is only 1.5% faster in video editing but it's 20% faster in gaming.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 3, 2019)

I built a Ryzen 1600/ Asrock b450 Pro 4 /RX570 4gb/ 8gb ddr4 3000mhz/ 240gb InLand pro SSD/ CM White 500w 80+....All for $400
If I can get a CPU that equals an 8700-non K for $200 bones then I'll be all over that shit yo.
But if it's under even a LiL then I'm not buying until the refresh.
I will most certainly wait for the reviews...as it is I'm certain it won't match my almost 2yo 8700K so it's already a pointless build

IMO honest opinion though....AMD has been about 2 gen behind Intel since 2006...The only difference now is Intel hit a wall and AMD is just about caught up with an opportunity to take ~10% of the market share at best before intel slaps them in the face with their proverbial Dick.
I understand the enthusiasm for those that have a gen 1 Ryzens'....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 3, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> Either intentionally or unintentionally, you missed the entire point.     Don't twist the narrative.  They never said it was going to change the world "someday", the hype was it was going to change the world upon release .  It didn't then, it hasn't yet now years later and it's not happening ... maybe you can update us all on what we can expect from mantle in the next 1 ... 2... 20 years ?


The hype, that's not AMD ,that's random , sometimes optimistic forum debaters, because I can't remember Amd saying that either.
Point is , he is sold ,says in the title. I
I agree with you, wait for reviews but I'm not so neg on the rest , shrug.

In general, more use, use cases and performance. Btw


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 3, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> "Should Be"
> "Might Be"
> "Most Likely"
> "Likely"
> ...



I am not buying into any hype train. I am buying into Lisa Su, the fact that every board vendor had at least 6 X570 boards at Computex, the fact that there were no B550 boards to see yet. The fact that Ryzen is much faster than Piledriver. The fact that there was a nocticable improvement in performance from 1st gen to 2nd gen, the fact that it is 7nm, the fact that I can use my MB and get a brand new chip, the fact that it is actually the Internet and Youtube that are hyping up AMD more than AMD themselves.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey Mantle lived up and even surpassed the hype. Vulkan kicks DX12 and Metal's ass.


----------



## bug (Jun 3, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Hey Mantle lived up and even surpassed the hype. Vulkan kicks DX12 and Metal's ass.


Not really. The hype was about an API that will allow programmers to unleash the full hardware potential. What we got is a more complicated API that doesn't get much programmer love at all. DX12 doesn't fare any better.

The potential is still there, but, as it usually happens, behind all the hype, the ugly truth was hiding


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 3, 2019)

Considering a move to the 3600X or 3700X. Six cores is plenty but with the IPC uplift, and if it's possible to OC to 4.5 GHz I'd be happy.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 3, 2019)

bug said:


> Not really. The hype was about an API that will allow programmers to unleash the full hardware potential. What we got is a more complicated API that doesn't get much programmer love at all. DX12 doesn't fare any better.
> 
> The potential is still there, but, as it usually happens, behind all the hype, the ugly truth was hiding


Most game developers hasn't used it to it's full potential. Emulator ones have done so, and it's great.
Look at Doom, light on resources, looks awesome, just works.

The only problem with both Vulkan and DX12 right now, is that they are not as feature rich as their predecessors, OpenGL compat is far more complete than Vulkan, and DX11 is just still too good for today tools. That's slowly changing.


----------



## bug (Jun 3, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Most game developers hasn't used it to it's full potential. Emulator ones have done so, and it's great.


Which is what I've said. They promised a golden age, it's not here yet.


GoldenX said:


> Look at Doom, light on resources, looks awesome, just works.


Yeah, Carmack is always at the cutting edge of GFX tech. I love that guy.
Unfortunately, not every developer has a Carmack


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 4, 2019)

mouacyk said:


> Maybe you can even unlock the hidden cores.


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 4, 2019)

kinda happy with my 1600 TBH no need to upgrade


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

mouacyk said:


> Maybe you can even unlock the hidden cores.


Phenom II was a gift we took for granted, now it's lost in the sands of time...
Man, I sold a lot of Sempron 140/145 PCs, half of them unlocked fine, those who got them were very happy.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


>




lmao i love seinfeld.  

someone needs to leak official benches so peoples minds in this thread really don't melt.  does anyone know when the NDA ends? july 7th or e3?


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

When it's done (tm).


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Phenom II was a gift we took for granted, now it's lost in the sands of time...
> Man, I sold a lot of Sempron 140/145 PCs, half of them unlocked fine, those who got them were very happy.


I had a phenom ll x2 that didn't unlock luckily my gaming PC had a phenom ll x4 955


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

I sold the last Sempron 140 2 weeks ago, to a girl starting architecture, that was as far as she could pay, so getting a dual core for the price of a single core made her day.
I still have a Phenom II X4 800 waiting for an owner. One of those without L3 cache.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I would be a fool


You said it.

Wait for the reviews. While it is certainly going to be a good CPU, you already have a good CPU that OC's well. You can't be certain that the $350+ you'd spend would be worth it in comparison to your existing system.



dirtyferret said:


> yeah but the AMD 3600 will change everything!


You don't and can't know that. Even with the raving that's going on, it's still an unknown until independent reviews have been done.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You don't and can't know that. Even with the raving that's going on, it's still an unknown until independent reviews have been done.



Have you read and watched the links in my OP, this CPU will be the bomb!  Just imagine if it has unlocked cores as well!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Have you read and watched the links in my OP, this CPU will be the bomb!  Just imagine if it has unlocked cores as well!




does 2700x all cores boost at same time?  im worried even if i overclock a 3700 cpu to 4.6ghz or 4.7ghz, it will only be a couple cores that hit that speed, will it be easy to get all cores to stay that high? say on a high end noctua cooler


----------



## Vario (Jun 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> does 2700x all cores boost at same time?  im worried even if i overclock a 3700 cpu to 4.6ghz or 4.7ghz, it will only be a couple cores that hit that speed, will it be easy to get all cores to stay that high? say on a high end noctua cooler


The 3700 will overclock to 5.0ghz don't worry, preorder today!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Have you read and watched the links in my OP, this CPU will be the bomb! Just imagine if it has unlocked cores as well!


Leaked data is not reliable data and one Youtube video does not make for a solid conclusion. Even when you factor in all of the gushing being done at Computex, it's still a lot of cheering and hand waving without data to back it up. Now maybe all the hype is right, but you can't make a potentially expensive decision based on hype alone. Wait for the reviews and benchmarks!


lynx29 said:


> does 2700x all cores boost at same time?  im worried even if i overclock a 3700 cpu to 4.6ghz or 4.7ghz, it will only be a couple cores that hit that speed, will it be easy to get all cores to stay that high? say on a high end noctua cooler


That's easily answered. If any of the cores can get to a certain speed, then all of them will be able to at once with adjustments in the bios. That might mean a bit extra voltage, it might not. Premium cooling will still be needed as it is with current Ryzen CPU's for any OC.



Vario said:


> The 3700 will overclock to 5.0ghz don't worry, preorder today!


You don't and can't know that. Though given the stated stock speeds, it's very possible. However, it is not guaranteed.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

People, stop hyping, even if all turns to be true, you are still just guessing.
NEVER preorder.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> NEVER preorder.


^This, YES! A thousand times yes.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

1xxx and 2xxx series could only overclock 100 to 200mhz max.  so I will be surprised... but to be fair this is where AMD had their aims set from the very beginning, so it might happen.



lexluthermiester said:


> ^This, YES! A thousand times yes.




on the same hand if its amazing, it will be sold out for months.


----------



## Vario (Jun 4, 2019)

You can't afford not to preorder.  It will be out of stock for months because its guaranteed to overclock to at least 5 Ghz and it will have unlockable cores, no security flaws, and its a bargain because the motherboard will be futureproof for all future sockets of Ryzen until 2030.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

Vario said:


> You can't afford not to preorder.  It will be out of stock for months because its guaranteed to overclock to at least 5 Ghz and it will have unlockable cores, no security flaws, and its a bargain because the motherboard will be futureproof for all future sockets of Ryzen until 2030.




you are starting to smell like a troll mate, lol.  but if you want to better defend your decision, I would argue that TSMC is only one producing 7nm, so they have schedules... so what gets made in x timeline for AMD is all AMD has for x amount of time. Apple has a slot, Playstation 4 will take up a big chunk of time, etc. Navi will get its own time slot... etc I know there are many TSMC factories, but my point still stands

that is one reason to maybe pre-order, especially since silicon seems to have issues with meeting demands


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 4, 2019)

Vario said:


> You can't afford not to preorder.  It will be out of stock for months because its guaranteed to overclock to at least 5 Ghz and it will have unlockable cores, no security flaws, and its a bargain because the motherboard will be futureproof for all future sockets of Ryzen until 2030.



Don't forget that that you will be able to use any motherboard forever!


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 4, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


>


LIke solely due to Seinfeld/Kramer. lol  love you man!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> 1xxx and 2xxx series could only overclock 100 to 200mhz max.


Not true, most of them could easily get to 4ghz and to 4.1/4.2ghz with voltage bumps.


lynx29 said:


> on the same hand if its amazing, it will be sold out for months.


True.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not true, most of them could easily get to 4ghz and to 4.1/4.2ghz with voltage bumps.
> 
> True.


I can confirm, the cheaper it is, the easier it is to overclock.
Didn't try over 4GHz due to temperature. Stock Wraith Stealth is good, but it's not a tower.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Didn't try over 4GHz due to temperature.


Hmm..


GoldenX said:


> Didn't try over 4GHz due to temperature. Stock Wraith Stealth is good, but it's not a tower.


Never OC on a stock cooler. Just a bad idea around.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Never OC on a stock cooler. Just a bad idea around.


It's a decent cooler on a quad core, temps are always low. Up to 1,45v.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> It's a decent cooler on a quad core, temps are always low. Up to 1,45v.


That's fair. Still even a CM Hyper212 would be a huge improvement and will allow for good OC's. It will likely remain my go to cooler for Ryzen3.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> It's a decent cooler on a quad core, temps are always low. Up to 1,45v.


Even the Spire with the vapor chamber copper core is a decent stock cooler.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's fair. Still even a CM Hyper212 would be a huge improvement and will allow for good OC's. It will likely remain my go to cooler for Ryzen3.


I had one, had to sell it because no one sold the AM4 kits for it here. And now they are expensive AF.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not true, most of them could easily get to 4ghz and to 4.1/4.2ghz with voltage bumps.
> 
> True.




What do you mean? the max boost was already 3.9ghz for ryzen 2600 and 4.1ghz for 2700x...  my point was the overclock past the max boost was never more than 100 mhz in most cases...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> I had one, had to sell it because no one sold the AM4 kits for it here. And now they are expensive AF.


Oh right, Argentina. Sorry mate, forgot. Still, there's got to be some decent aftermarket coolers you can get, yes?


lynx29 said:


> What do you mean? the max boost was already 3.9ghz for ryzen 2600 and 4.1ghz for 2700x...


Fair enough. I was usually able to get the Ryzen 7 1xxx to 4.3 and sometimes 4.4 and the Ryzen 7 2xxx to 4.4 and 4.5. Sometimes they needed small voltage bumps, sometimes a bit more. I was of course referring to the lower end Ryzen 3's and 5's. With liquid cooling, it's much easier and all of the Ryzen's OC very well on LQC.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh right, Argentina. Sorry mate, forgot. Still, there's got to be some decent aftermarket coolers you can get, yes?


At the price of a video card.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> At the price of a video card.


Damn..


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 4, 2019)

Divide Overflow said:


> For the CPUs, yes.  Pricing for the myriad of new motherboards is still pending.



The range is pretty clear, $150-$999.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

Cooler Cpu Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Am4 Fm2 1151 Fullh4rd - $ 6.130
					

FULLH4RD - TODA LA TECNOLOGÍA QUE NECESITÁS -------------------------------------------------------------------COOLER MASTER HYPER 212 EVOEspecificaciones Tecnicas:¿ CPU Socket:¿ Intel Socket: LGA 1366/1156/1155/775¿ AMD Socket: FM1/AM3+/AM3/AM2+/AM2¿ Flujo de Aire: 82.9 CFM ± 10%¿ Nivel de...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				



About 70 USD.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2019)

> *Ryzen 5 3600 annihilates the 2600 in leaked benchmarks*



Id certainly fucking hope so!


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 4, 2019)

I was going to wait for the reviews but everyone else has convinced me otherwise so money well spent?


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jun 4, 2019)

Ill be replacing my 6700k clocked at a modest all core 4.5ghz with the 3800X and a roughly 200 to 250GBP X570 motherboard and 32gb of DDR4 3466mhz RAM, hoping ill see an improvement on my once great intel set up which has now definitely been ham strung by all the security patches. 

PS. it will all be going under water like my current 6700k system......


----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2019)

Possibly a 3600, or a 2600 or even a 1600 if the price is right for the whole system (16GB DDR4 and ≥ B450 motherboard).


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jun 4, 2019)

I do enjoy a tad of sarcasm. But in all reality i think the majority of PC builders such as myself in reality only by a product best suited to their needs in line with performance/cost ratios. At the time i built that 6700k system, intel was the best way to go, now it would appear AMD with its 3800X will be the best way to go for me personally. I do also believe that all the security flaws in Intel CPUs will have a major impact on what the unbiased informed buy for there next PC in the coming year.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 4, 2019)

As always, I never pre-order anything. Buying on launch to satisfy impatience is also not my thing, especially when it comes to product I'd use for many years.

To each his own...

Also If I may ask... how did that OP or 'tube reveal anything we didn't know already? All I saw was some synthetics... news flash, that is not representative for CPU gaming performance... my high Cinebench or Geekbench multi score barely translates to ingame FPS, I dare say...


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 4, 2019)

^What he said.
How hypocritical can the hardware and PC community be, while preaching against pre-orders of games, and later saying "im sold!" on a piece of hardware that haven't come out yet.


----------



## Mats (Jun 4, 2019)

It's not much of a wait anyway. Place your order a couple of hours after the NDA lifts and you have time to read some review verdicts. It's either as good as AMD says, or it's not.

On the other hand, if you want the best motherboard at a certain price point and the best RAM to go with it, you have to wait a few more weeks..


----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> This the same hype we always see ....
> 
> Mantle is gonna change everything ... it didn't
> HBM2 is gonna change everything ... it didn't
> ...



No one takes those assumptions seriously. At least no one should. And all those things are game changers, over time. They are technology in its natural progression, not magic leaps.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 4, 2019)

Doesn't matter whether it's real, virtual, KickStarter, videogame... if you preorder *anything*, you're a moron. No ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jun 4, 2019)

Well even if i wanted to pre-order, theres not anywhere in the UK you can..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2019)

I won't be pre ordering anyway though I've no issue with those who do, I still will be 100% upgrading to ryzen 2 cpu though, no different than pre ordering I guess, though that's because I know it will be an performance upgrade to my 1600 regardless, again its subjective depending on what you're upgrading from and how much the performance improvement is worth to that person and that person alone, berating people for how they choose to spend their money is a different matter.



PaddieMayne said:


> Well even if i wanted to pre-order, theres not anywhere in the UK you can..


Not yet, though they're not available to pre order anywhere just yet.


----------



## r9 (Jun 4, 2019)

What I want to know is what happened to 5GHz clocks ?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 4, 2019)

r9 said:


> What I want to know is what happened to 5GHz clocks ?


Adored doesnt know???


----------



## Mats (Jun 4, 2019)

r9 said:


> What I want to know is what happened to 5GHz clocks ?


It happened in someones fantasy.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 4, 2019)

Mats said:


> It happened in someones fantasy.



In a dream:


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 4, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Everyone stop getting excited for AMD's new cpu lineup, you're not allowed to, you're not allowed to speculate, dream, no wishful thinking. Now shut your gobs until it's here and reviewed. In fact keep them shut after then also.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Intel fanboys and amd haters.


Calm down,does hearing people tell you to go easy on hyping up another cpu or gpu really frustrate you that much?


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Now maybe all the hype is right, but you can't make a potentially expensive decision based on hype alone.



I present you with the Apple faithful who are in line to pre-purchase the latest iphone, a phone 4x more expensive then the AMD 3600








Vayra86 said:


> Also If I may ask... how did that OP or 'tube reveal anything we didn't know already? All I saw was some synthetics... news flash, that is not representative for CPU gaming performance... my high Cinebench or Geekbench multi score barely translates to ingame FPS, I dare say...



I was going to reply with a post but I will just link a song that captures the essence of the AMD 3600x


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

I didn't know


Mats said:


> It's not much of a wait anyway. Place your order a couple of hours after the NDA lifts and you have time to read some review verdicts. It's either as good as AMD says, or it's not.
> 
> On the other hand, if you want the best motherboard at a certain price point and the best RAM to go with it, you have to wait a few more weeks..



when does NDA lift?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 4, 2019)

I thought the NDA lifted on the July 7th launch.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I thought the NDA lifted on the July 7th launch.



pretty sure thats just a guess, 7nm 7-7 july 7th... never heard officially that was the case.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> pretty sure thats just a guess, 7nm 7-7 july 7th... never heard officially that was the case.


Never thought about 7-7-7... Good marketing gimmick


----------



## Mats (Jun 4, 2019)

Here: 1:12:26


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

thanks mats, appreciate that.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 4, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I present you with the Apple faithful who are in line to pre-purchase the latest iphone, a phone 4x more expensive then the AMD 3600


Reminds me of my mom complaining about how *expensive* iPhone's have gotten. She had to be first to have a iPhone X, and pre-ordered a 128GB at $1,300? if I'm remembering correctly. She won't buy an Android phone because Google is evil cause they supported Obama, and liberals. She's all in for Microsoft Bing as search engine though.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 4, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I present you with the Apple faithful who are in line to pre-purchase the latest iphone, a phone 4x more expensive then the AMD 3600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not too worried myself to be fair, if its better than 2xxx its hard to go wrong 

I just do not quite get the 'I'm sold' here. They hardly showed anything about it yet, and the benches in that youtube are all but worthless to gauge any sort of real world performance.

But its fine though, keep that hype train goin  Chooo Choooo


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 4, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I just do not quite get the 'I'm sold' here. They hardly showed anything about it yet, and the benches in that youtube are all but worthless to gauge any sort of real world performance.


a HA ! a naysayer ! burn him !


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I'm not too worried myself to be fair, if its better than 2xxx its hard to go wrong
> 
> I just do not quite get the 'I'm sold' here. They hardly showed anything about it yet, and the benches in that youtube are all but worthless to gauge any sort of real world performance.
> 
> But its fine though, keep that hype train goin  Chooo Choooo


Even Ryzen+ from the 1st gen with only an ipc uplift of about 3% (apparently) people still upgraded for that and also a bump in clock speed, the same we know will be true of Ryzen 2 only with a higher ipc increase and yet again higher clocks (4.5 all core seems like it will be the new 4.0/4.2 of it's predecesors)

If anything theres more of a reason for Ryzen+ users to buy Ryzen2 than there was to upgrade to Ryzen+ and it's a no brainer for those of us still on 1st gen.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 4, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Even Ryzen+ from the 1st gen with only an ipc uplift of about 3% (apparently) people still upgraded for that and also a bump in clock speed, the same we know will be true of Ryzen 2 only with a higher ipc increase and yet again higher clocks (4.5 all core seems like it will be the new 4.0/4.2 of it's predecesors)
> 
> If anything theres more of a reason for Ryzen+ users to buy Ryzen2 than there was to upgrade to Ryzen+ and it's a no brainer for those of us still on 1st gen.


isn't zen+ the only upgrade x370 owners are even able to do?


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 4, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> isn't zen+ the only upgrade x370 owners are even able to do?


 Nope any X370 will support Ryzen2 CPUs


----------



## Mats (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> isn't zen+ the only upgrade x370 owners are even able to do?


I got beta support on B350, so no.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> I got beta support on B350, so no.


Asrock has confirmed Ryzen 2 support on my AB350m, I'll only go 6/8 cores max anyway so I'm not worried about it need to support 12c/130w or W/E. Still waiting for the darn thing to be released though, been looking for the last few weeks in the hopes I can clock my ram higher before I grab a Ryzen2


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> I got beta support on B350, so no.


To bad the beta bios took away some options MSI had added into the prior bios updates.


----------



## Artas1984 (Jun 4, 2019)

Will this Ryzen 3 generation wave of processors will *finally *force @CAPSLOCKSTUCK to update his Niuu-hail'em rig?


----------



## danbert2000 (Jun 4, 2019)

If you're building a new computer or swapping out the mobo and CPU, then just wait for the reviews to confirm the promise of Zen 2. If you already have an AM4 motherboard and have been waiting for an upgrade, go ahead and preorder. It's clearly going to be much faster. But people who haven't committed to a socket yet, just wait. And then if AMD is actually at parity, then by all means buy a Ryzen 3000 chip.

I still have no real reason to upgrade my computer. But when I do, at least I'll have two options now. Thanks, AMD! When I built my computer in 2016, those FX chips were junk. It's amazing to me that $200 will buy a 12 thread CPU instead of just a 4 thread CPU. Looking forward to one day buying AMD again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2019)

Artas1984 said:


> Will this Ryzen 3 generation wave of processors will *finally *force @CAPSLOCKSTUCK to update his Niuu-hail'em rig?


Very unlikely.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2019)

Artas1984 said:


> Will this Ryzen 3 generation wave of processors will *finally *force @CAPSLOCKSTUCK to update his Nehalem rig?


Good luck getting a reply from him, he's been MIA since about a year ago, would be nice to hear from the old badger though. But iirc it is more to do with some personal issues he has been dealing with so I'm hopeful he will be back again soon.


danbert2000 said:


> If you're building a new computer or swapping out the mobo and CPU, then just wait for the reviews to confirm the promise of Zen 2. If you already have an AM4 motherboard and have been waiting for an upgrade, go ahead and preorder. It's clearly going to be much faster. But people who haven't committed to a socket yet, just wait. And then if AMD is actually at parity, then by all means buy a Ryzen 3000 chip.
> 
> I still have no real reason to upgrade my computer. But when I do, at least I'll have two options now. Thanks, AMD! When I built my computer in 2016, those FX chips were junk. It's amazing to me that $200 will buy a 12 thread CPU instead of just a 4 thread CPU. Looking forward to one day buying AMD again.


You'll get a decent performance uplift regardless of which one you go now


----------



## enmanueljeffren (Jul 3, 2019)

I'll be upgrading for sure, that's the reason I've stuck with my 1600


----------



## RevengE (Jul 3, 2019)

I’m doing my first full rebuild in 8 years. Have everything minus my cpu motherboard and new video card.. this timing is perfect. Will be waiting for benchmarks next week to pull the trigger between the 3600,3700,and 3800x. Was maybe thinking 3900x (who knows at this point) Waiting for X570 pricing as well as video card changes. What a time to plan my upgrade! Lol.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 5, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 5 3600X duikt op in UserBenchmark: 6-core passeert achtkoppige Core i7 9700K
					

Aanstaande zondag, op 7 juli 2019, zal AMD zijn Ryzen 3000-serie gebaseerd op de Zen 2-architectuur uitbrengen. Naarmate we dichterbij die datum komen g...




					nl.hardware.info


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Jul 5, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> More cores was gonna change everything ... it didn't
> Smaller nm is gonna change everything...it didn't
> 
> 
> ...



Both of those things have changed damn near everything though...


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 10, 2019)

Just ordered my 3600X with a GIGABYTE X470 Aorus Gaming 7 Wi-Fi  from Overclockers. I hope they pair well and i hope i dont loose any performance because ive gone with the older X470 board.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 10, 2019)

As much as how good this Zen 2 arch, I'm still nowhere near the limit of my current 1600. I only done mild overclock of 3.85GHz 1.25V, usually it stay stock with -0.120V undervolt. Furthermore there are BIOS issue with most Gigabyte B350/X370 where the newer ones makes the DRAM on-die termination way too high and the setting in the BIOS makes zero difference, so either Gigabyte fixed the issue or I buy a new board.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 10, 2019)

Does anybody know a 3600 review with aida benchmarks?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 10, 2019)

Metroid said:


> Does anybody know a 3600 review with aida benchmarks?


Techspot has a review posted. Didnt see aida64 in the benchmarks. https://www.techspot.com/review/1871-amd-ryzen-3600/


----------



## Metroid (Jul 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Techspot has a review posted. Didnt see aida64 in the benchmarks. https://www.techspot.com/review/1871-amd-ryzen-3600/



Thanks for the effort, they dont have aida memory latency tests though, I found it somewhere else.








3600 has the same problem as the 3700x regarding memory latency, 3900x doesn't.









						Review: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (X570)
					

Tras el análisis sobre una placa base X470, hoy es el turno de analizar el AMD Ryzen 5 3600 sobre una placa base X570 para ver las diferencias.




					elchapuzasinformatico.com
				




3700x







3900x


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 10, 2019)

Metroid said:


> 3600 has the same problem as the 3700x regarding memory latency, 3900x doesn't.



Ummm what? The latency numbers in those screenshots are close enough to be margin of error, perhaps you meant *bandwidth*? And the reason for this is known - the 12+ core Zen 2 parts use 2 CPU chiplets, the 8-core and lower use only 1.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 10, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Ummm what? The latency numbers in those screenshots are close enough to be margin of error, perhaps you meant *bandwidth*? And the reason for this is known - the 12+ core Zen 2 parts use 2 CPU chiplets, the 8-core and lower use only 1.



Yeah, I said latency but not, I meant the aida memory test, my bad, anyway. It was the write memory, the ones that have a single chiplet  3600, and 3700x show very low memory write, 25mb and 28mb, the 3900x is fine at 47mb/s.


----------



## Mats (Jul 10, 2019)

Just thinking outside the box here..

What if AMD integrated the first 8 cores with the IO, and the next 8 (or more?) cores on a chiplet(s), just to improve latencies for the first 8 cores?
Obviously more expensive going all 7 nm, and I dunno about having different latencies for different cores, might be technically difficult.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 10, 2019)

I was watching a Hardware unboxed review of the 3600 and it definitely looks like the value gaming king in the current stack from Intel and AMD. They ended putting up against the 9700K and it trumped it. I am waiting to do my own testing on these new chips but the future looks very rosy. Some anecdotal data but there is a review on Newegg.ca for the 3600 that states it was able to OC to 4.6 GHZ.



Mats said:


> Just thinking outside the box here..
> 
> What if AMD integrated the first 8 cores with the IO, and the next 8 (or more?) cores on a chiplet(s), just to improve latencies for the first 8 cores?
> Obviously more expensive going all 7 nm, and I dunno about having different latencies for different cores, might be technically difficult.



The 3rd gen chips are cheaper than their predecessors.


----------



## londiste (Jul 10, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I was watching a Hardware unboxed review of the 3600 and it definitely looks like the value gaming king in the current stack from Intel and AMD. They ended putting up against the 9700K and it trumped it.


If you are talking about gaming then 3600 did not trump 9700K, it has trouble trumping 9600K which is a few % faster on average.
3600 has no problem trumping either in productivity and efficency.


kapone32 said:


> The 3rd gen chips are cheaper than their predecessors.


- 3600 and 3600X are the same (6 cores, 65/95W and $199/$229)
- 3700X is same as 2700X (8 cores at $329)
- 3800X/3900X are at a new higher price point

3700X and 3800X should have been named 3700 and 3700X but they were not because AMD wanted higher price points:
- 2700 and 3700X are both 8 core and 65W CPUs but while 2700 was $299, 3700X is $329
- 2700X and 3800X are both 8 core and 105W CPUs but while 2700X was $329, 3800X is $399


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 10, 2019)

londiste said:


> If you are talking about gaming then 3600 did not trump 9700K, it has trouble trumping 9600K which is a few % faster on average.



Yes but who cares about a few % from a CPU that costs $200 vs one for $269.99 with no box cooler? Can anyone realistically tell the difference between 160 and 180 FPS on a 120Hz refresh panel.


----------



## londiste (Jul 10, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Yes but who cares about a few % from a CPU that costs $200 vs one for $269.99 with no box cooler? Can anyone realistically tell the difference between 160 and 180 FPS on a 120Hz refresh panel.


Looking at stores in Europe 3600 is at 209€ and 9600K at 220€. 
Wraith Stealth bundled with 3600 is decent as far as inbox goes but especially given Ryzen 3000-series frequency control that is also based on temperature, I would definitely upgrade cooler at least to some 20€ tower.
If slightly lower performance does not matter a 150€ 9400F might be the best bang-for-buck gaming CPU at the moment.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 10, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I was watching a Hardware unboxed review of the 3600 and it definitely looks like the value gaming king in the current stack from Intel and AMD. They ended putting up against the 9700K and it trumped it.



 in performance or value....


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 10, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> in performance or value....



Performance: Productivity some games and benchmarks  Value: all


----------



## TheRagnarok (Jul 10, 2019)

Not getting the 3600x but my 3700x will be here Friday!
Coming from an x79 with OC'ed 1650 Xeon.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 10, 2019)

londiste said:


> Looking at stores in Europe 3600 is at 209€ and 9600K at 220€.
> Wraith Stealth bundled with 3600 is decent as far as inbox goes but especially given Ryzen 3000-series frequency control that is also based on temperature, I would definitely upgrade cooler at least to some 20€ tower.
> If slightly lower performance does not matter a 150€ 9400F might be the best bang-for-buck gaming CPU at the moment.



I understand what you are saying but these are brand new chips that are going to improve with time.


----------



## purecain (Jul 10, 2019)

BOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! look what just arrived....
I bought the new noctua cooler for the 39% improvement in cooling from the older version(since the aio's I owned all blew up due to the crosshair bios shutting down the fans before I figured out the fix).
this new version of the u12 should handle the 3600k easily. these new air coolers were beating the aio's including my 360rad thermaltake aio, so check the results on the latest air coolers vs aio's.
the NH-U12A is the new god of air coolers imo… numbers to follow... i'll be using my 370x crosshair vi hero....
I just realised this thread was about the 3600x. I expect it will have better thermals and may generally clock better than the 12core version. Good luck with the silicon lottery to everyone picking up a new cpu. i'm praying these early batch's are high quality. its going to be an interesting few days.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 10, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Performance: Productivity some games and benchmarks  Value: all



I'm looking at Steve's article for techspot and he doesn't even include the 9700k in any test so I would find it weird he tests and mentions the 9700k in his video (I have not seen the video).  I see the the AMD 3600 trading blows with a stock i5-9600k in gaming on the techspot review making your 'AMD 3600 trumps the i7-9700k in gaming statement" interesting in so far as I wonder if your definition of the word "trumps" is different then most peoples definition of the word.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 10, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I'm looking at Steve's article for techspot and he doesn't even include the 9700k in any test so I would find it weird he tests and mentions the 9700k in his video (I have not seen the video).  I see the the AMD 3600 trading blows with a stock i5-9600k in gaming on the techspot review making your 'AMD 3600 trumps the i7-9700k in gaming statement" interesting in so far as I wonder if your definition of the word "trumps" is different then most peoples definition of the word.



You know what I have to apologize it was indeed the 9600K. Sorry for misquoting the CPU I know that can confuse some people but I am glad that I mentioned the where the review came from so that (a post like yours) cold come in.


----------



## londiste (Jul 10, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I understand what you are saying but these are brand new chips that are going to improve with time.


Honest question - how do you expect these to improve over time?


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 10, 2019)

londiste said:


> Honest question - how do you expect these to improve over time?



Well all of the other chips in the AM4 lineup have through Agesa and Windows updates. There are a lot of comments about the BIOS on the X570 boards being a bit flaky as well.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 10, 2019)

I doubt we'll see much performance increase if any at all. So long as you are on the latest BIOS and W10 1903, it is what it is.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 10, 2019)

Big difference with that 2500K is that the perf leap is not nearly as big. If you already have a CPU less than 4 years old, its just more cores.

For me it would even be a tiny step back. That was not the case for any prospective 2500K buyer


----------



## Mats (Jul 10, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> The 3rd gen chips are cheaper than their predecessors.


Not really my point but.. yeah, more performance / $.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 10, 2019)

Metroid said:


> Yeah, I said latency but not, I meant the aida memory test, my bad, anyway. It was the write memory, the ones that have a single chiplet  3600, and 3700x show very low memory write, 25mb and 28mb, the 3900x is fine at 47mb/s.



Yep I'm a derp, completely skipped over the "Write" performance. Anyway the discussion I was referring to is here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...lf-the-performance-on-single-ccd-cpus.257182/ and there definitely is a very large memory write performance penalty on single-CCU vs dual-CCU chips.

But again, it seems like this is very specific to benchmarking and unless you are doing *incredibly* write-intensive workloads, you won't notice. (And if you are, you can probably afford the 3900X anyway.)


----------



## Metroid (Jul 10, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Anyway the discussion I was referring to is here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...lf-the-performance-on-single-ccd-cpus.257182/



I think both cases reflect it well. I think AMD will fix it on the 4xxx series. I think this is the reason the 3xxx series are not much much better than they should have been if they had these issues fixed.


----------



## enmanueljeffren (Jul 15, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I'm not going to wait, I'm jumping into the AMD 3600x with both feet cannon ball style.  The hype is too real, the 3600x will be to gaming what the intel i5-2500k was several years back.  No more micro stuttering and enough threads for my excel spreadsheet content creation.
> 
> I plan to OC the 3600x to 5ghz so can anyone recommend a cheap X570 mobo?
> 
> ...


Does anybody know a 3600 review with aida benchmarks?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 15, 2019)

Metroid said:


> I think both cases reflect it well. I think AMD will fix it on the 4xxx series. I think this is the reason the 3xxx series are not much much better than they should have been if they had these issues fixed.



On the other hand, if you want product to keep improving, you have to keep some real improvements in the tank at all times. You can see what happens if you don't... look at Intel 

Selling things is about creating an incentive to buy


----------



## Vario (Jul 15, 2019)

As with any new platform, bios updates and windows updates will probably help a lot with performance over the next couple months.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 16, 2019)

Vario said:


> As with any new platform, bios updates and windows updates will probably help a lot with performance over the next couple months.



That is what I think too, ryzen has for sometime been the most sold cpu to date, that means, more people using it, means more people fixing things or improving things for it.


----------

